# Sushi tonite



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Short notice. Got a pile of sushi my chef-to-be-daughter is making. Need some help eating it. In Crestview. There is a high possibility of drinking on premisis. PM for directions if interested....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like fun, we might ride by. I dont think I could drink another beer after last night though. Ill let you know something soon.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Depends on what time I get back from MBT but sounds possible. What time you thinking?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Probably 5 or later...


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

10-4. Will call you afterwhile. Got to run to MBT to ge the Boston Butt and will be free after that.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Added....one box of oysters....


----------

